# Friend was pulled over by Statie for......



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I got a call from a friend last night. He was pulled over by the State Police by Wellington Station. When he asked the Trooper what he did to get pulled over, the Trooper responded "absolutely nothing you did driving", "but you have clear plastic covering over your license plate and I was curious about the MPA stickers on your window". He has 2 MPA stickers from another Police Officer friend of his. Then of course he bagged him for not having a seatbelt on. He gave him a warning for the clear plastic over the plate and a $20 fine for the seatbelt. He then demanded that my friend remove the MPA stickers right then and there, which he refused to do. He asked who he got them from and my friend said "a friend who is a Police Officer". The Trooper then asked if he knew any Troopers, to which my friend responded, "yes, 2 or 3". The Trooper then said he didn't care who gave him the stickers and who he knew, but if he saw him driving around there again and he still had the MPA stickers on, he'd pull him over and fine him. I heard the whole thing because my friend called me and put the phone down by his side when the Trooper came to his window. He (the Trooper) was being a real dick about it, but my friend was polite as can be. Does it sound like the Trooper was having a slow night and had nothing better to do? My friend said he looked like a teenager. He got his badge number from the citation and called another Trooper friend of his who told him he was a new Trooper from the last RTT, probably all full of piss and vinegar. I know you're not supposed to have an MPA sticker unless your actually a member, but c'mon? What about all the old guys and ladies and young chicks who drive around and get them from their sons/daughters or daddies or what about the wives who have them from their husbands? I called another of my buddies afterwards who is a Trooper and he laughed about it. What's the consensus here?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Pay the $20 fine, no surcharge and take the stickers off. He is not a member and not an immediate family member, period. He's lucky he didn't charge him criminally for the stickers, this way he would have scraped them off for evidence.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Your friend is a douche.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_


bbelichick said:



Your friend is a douche.

Click to expand...

_Dude, grow up! If he was a douche to the Trooper, I'd of given him crap too. Whether he's right or wrong, grow up!

I did tell him the stickers may bite him in the ass someday though.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I still don't understand why people post things like this...no offense RCPD...but your friend isn't going to get any sympathy here...I'd take the stickers off if I were him, plain and simple...avoid the hassle.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree, I just wanted to see what others thought. Even another Statie said it was ridiculous, but then again if you talked to more of them, who knows what they'd say? I already told him to take them off and shut his mouth.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lose the stickers, I understand why the cops get upset...same reason I do when I see some ass with a Ranger Plate on his vehicle and I KNOW he never went through school never mind being in the Bn.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SOT, are you pulling our legs again?  

If not, then the consensus is that you and your friend are both idiots - your friend for his violations (as well as allegedly calling you during this encounter when, according to your profile and the tone of this post, all the evidence points to you being a whacker) and you for stating that a State Trooper was "being real a dick" and then looking for concurrence on a police oriented website.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

RCPD33 said:


> Does it sound like the Trooper was having a slow night and had nothing better to do?


No, it sounds like the Trooper is identifying violations, investigating them, and taking appropriate enforcement action. Tell your friend to pay the fine, buckle up, and be thankful he didn't get charged with the obstructed plate or the MPA stickers that he was not supposed to have.

Stopping people for minor things like obstructed plates gets warrants, drugs, suspended licenses, impaired drivers, restraining order violations, stolen property, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_I still don't understand why people post things like this...no offense RCPD..._

It's just conversation my friend. I know it's not quite as brain busting as word association games or states people have visited or IQ tests, but at least it's law enforcement related.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

And tell yor buddy to get rid of the stupid license plate cover. They may sell them at Wal-mart, but they are illegal, and they have no purpose!


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_And tell yor buddy to get rid of the stupid __license__ plate cover. They may sell them at __Wal-mart__, but they are illegal, and they have no purpose!_

I know, he did today. It's amazing the stuff that gets sold online and in stores that is illegal. You gotta wonder how they can even sell certain things. I remember an Academy Instructor going through a list of illegal items. It was amazing how many things we probably see all the time, but are actually illegal to have on your vehicle. I remember back in the days about all the hype over suicide knobs on people's steering wheels.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RCPD33 said:


> I got a call from a friend last night. He was pulled over by the State Police by Wellington Station. When he asked the Trooper what he did to get pulled over, the Trooper responded "absolutely nothing you did driving", "but you have clear plastic covering over your license plate and I was curious about the MPA stickers on your window". He has 2 MPA stickers from another Police Officer friend of his. Then of course he bagged him for not having a seatbelt on. He gave him a warning for the clear plastic over the plate and a $20 fine for the seatbelt. He then demanded that my friend remove the MPA stickers right then and there, which he refused to do. He asked who he got them from and my friend said "a friend who is a Police Officer". The Trooper then asked if he knew any Troopers, to which my friend responded, "yes, 2 or 3". The Trooper then said he didn't care who gave him the stickers and who he knew, but if he saw him driving around there again and he still had the MPA stickers on, he'd pull him over and fine him. I heard the whole thing because my friend called me and put the phone down by his side when the Trooper came to his window. He (the Trooper) was being a real dick about it, but my friend was polite as can be. Does it sound like the Trooper was having a slow night and had nothing better to do? My friend said he looked like a teenager. He got his badge number from the citation and called another Trooper friend of his who told him he was a new Trooper from the last RTT, probably all full of piss and vinegar. I know you're not supposed to have an MPA sticker unless your actually a member, but c'mon? What about all the old guys and ladies and young chicks who drive around and get them from their sons/daughters or daddies or what about the wives who have them from their husbands? I called another of my buddies afterwards who is a Trooper and he laughed about it. What's the consensus here?


The consensus here is I would have locked you up for secretly listening in on the conversation. FELONY. So what department do you work for? And do you make it a habit of committing FELONIES?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

One cannot drive 100 yards down the road without providing a cop with a couple reasons to be stopped. Like one commenter posted, he's lucky he didn't get gigged for the false display of a union seal. Personally, I'd have given him the choice of removing the stickers there and then himself, or having me do it AND get the gig...and a money cite for the obscured plate...and then GAME-ON for whatever I could then find wrong...especially if I saw the telephone was on.  I know what you are thinking, RCPD...yes, if you look "DICK" up in your Funk and Wagnell's, that's my picture next to the entry.

By the way, I don't believe there are any troopers named "Wellington Station"...and if he stopped your pal by the State Police, why didn't your buddy go in and complain to the evening buck?


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you serious? Someone calls me, tells me to hold on and I listen, so it's a felony? Damn, better be careful with the questions I ask I guess. The world is getting that bad? C'mon guy, lighten up a bit. There are far more greater tragedies in this world to worry about.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Good one, 94c...I didn't think of that!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

how is it that you thought this post was a good idea? I mean seriously. Think before you write.


Isn't it illegal to broadcast someones voice without their knowledge? I'm not even LE and I know that. 


I label you, and your friend... intense whackers. 


I'd also suggest you knock off acting like you really disapprove of your friends actions now after you clearly were bashing the cop commenting about how it had to be a "slow night" and such earlier. My advice to you is to shut up, quit replying, quit defending and quit trying to play off your original stupidity. 


use your head, buddy


even when my ex boyfriend and I were talking about moving in together I was still unwilling to put an MPA sticker on my car, despite him wanting me to because, I HAVE NO BUSINESS HAVING IT THERE. Your friend is an idiot for thinking he had cause to put it up.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

_By the way, I don't believe there are any troopers named "Wellington Station"...and if he stopped your pal by the State Police, why didn't your buddy go in and complain to the evening buck?_

I should have worded that differently, you're right. Wellington Station is a Train Station in Medford, not the guy's name. I kind of assumed people knew that, but should have stepped outside the box and realize this forum reaches far more places than just around here. My apologies Sir.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

The trooper cut this guy a break with the 20 dollar ticket and he still has the the nerve to refuse to remove stickers he shouldn't even have. Seems like he was pushing his luck, regardless of who he knows.


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Pay the $20 fine, no surcharge and take the stickers off. He is not a member and not an immediate family member, period. He's lucky he didn't charge him criminally for the stickers, this way he would have scraped them off for evidence.


Just Curious..... what would be the charge?.... Good luck bringing that one before a Judge, or even if it makes it as far as a Clerk Magistrate's hearing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

94c good point, but I thought the conversation had to recorded.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Man I couldn't make one up this good if I tried....
Your friend is an idiot:

1. For having MPA stickers and not being a cop or an immediate family member.
2. For calling you and transmitting a conversation with a police officer.
Electronic interception of a conversation is a big no no...
3. For having a clear plate over his license plate.
4. For not wearing his seatbelt.


You are a little crazy for even trying to stick up for him here...but loyalty has got to count for something.

As an aside, if he had the MassCops.com bumper sticker, I bet he would have gotten a free pass. The trooper would have prolly given him some of his coffee.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

DPD77 said:


> Just Curious..... what would be the charge?.... Good luck bringing that one before a Judge, or even if it makes it as far as a Clerk Magistrate's hearing.


 Read the back of the MPA card. Will it make it to the judge? Maybe if the prosecutor tells the clerk what a dick this kid was.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No, MACOP, I think it only has to be electronically intercepted without one party's knowledge, in this state...at the federal level, only one participant has to know that the call is being intercepted (w/o a warrant)...but I'm sure this has changed since my last promo exam...

Hey, RCPD...I did know what you meant by Wellington Station...I was just giving you a tickle...dot "i's", cross tees and all that...

</IMG>



DPD77 said:


> Just Curious..... what would be the charge?.... Good luck bringing that one before a Judge, or even if it makes it as far as a Clerk Magistrate's hearing.


False display of a union seal, or title to that effect, I don't have a book in front of me...but in any event: Who Cares? Time lost from work to defend in court...you know...a pain in the tuchus (sp?) for the citizen. Four-Hour-Minimum Rule.

</IMG>


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

RCPD33 said:


> It's just conversation my friend. I know it's not quite as brain busting as word association games or states people have visited or IQ tests, but at least it's law enforcement related.


If this website is so miserable for you to be a member of, then don't do us any favors by gracing us with your presence. Move on... Maybe you could start your own website . Your could call it _Whacker lounge_ and you guys can get together and discuss strobe lights and pushbars for your personal vehicles or making citizen's arrests, and in the mean time bash and question the actual officers who passed a background which you obviously couldn't, That go out on the streets every day and actually do the job you guys have wet dreams about.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

MA requires "all party" consent for recordingWhich isn't exactly listeing in but it is part of the eavesdropping issue.

As well the divulging of information obtained by eavesdropping on a gov't official (or really anyone) in MA is a crime in and of itself...and that carries an additional two years more in MA.

This does not even delve into the crap at the federal level.



dcs2244 said:


> No, MACOP, I think it only has to be electronically intercepted without one party's knowledge, in this state...at the federal level, only one participant has to know that the call is being intercepted (w/o a warrant)...but I'm sure this has changed since my last promo exam...
> 
> Hey, RCPD...I did know what you meant by Wellington Station...I was just giving you a tickle...dot "i's", cross tees and all that...
> 
> </IMG>


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for asking a question. I have been humbled by the masses and respect you all for your opinions. Perhaps my wording was wrong, I honestly wanted to know what people thought and did not expect to be attacked for asking. My friend is still my friend, albeit an idiot. This forum is still the best. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If it is any consolation, I wish I had made that one up...it had a LOT of potential...but good recovery noting that your friend is a bit crazy.

We can pick our friends and we can pick out noses, but you can't pick your friends nose.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You can pick your friends and pick your nose, but you can't wipe your friends on the edge of the couch...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I knew it was something like that.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Macop said:


> 94c good point, but I thought the conversation had to recorded.


the law covers 1.secretly hear OR 2. secretly record.
(Electronically)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

C90S30A Seat Belt, Failure to wear $25
C90S6 Number Plate Covered with Plastic or Glass $35
C266S69a Fraudulent use of labor union seal $1000
C272S99C1 Interception, Wire or Oral Communications $10000 2 1/2Y HOC

Having a masscops.com bumper sticker and sharing a steaming hot cup of coffee with a tired State Trooper... priceless.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DPD77 said:


> Just Curious..... what would be the charge?.... Good luck bringing that one before a Judge, or even if it makes it as far as a Clerk Magistrate's hearing.


It isn't used that often. But once you explain to the clerk why you did it, they'll back you up.

Chapter 266: Section 69. Insignia of societies; unlawful use

Section 69. Whoever, not being a member of a society, association or labor union, for the purpose of representing that he is a member thereof, wilfully wears or uses the insignia, ribbon, badge, rosette, button or emblem thereof, if it has been registered in the office of the state secretary, shall be punished by a fine of not more than twenty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one month, or both.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:twisted: :L: JoninNH!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> It isn't used that often. But once you explain to the clerk why you did it, they'll back you up.
> 
> Chapter 266: Section 69. Insignia of societies; unlawful use
> 
> Section 69. Whoever, not being a member of a society, association or labor union, for the purpose of representing that he is a member thereof, wilfully wears or uses the insignia, ribbon, badge, rosette, button or emblem thereof, if it has been registered in the office of the state secretary, shall be punished by a fine of not more than twenty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one month, or both.


And that goes for the display of Masonic, Knights of Columbus, Knights of Pythias, BPOE, Eagles, Moose, Odd Fellows, GAR, Amvets, Legion or Koz's outfit: The Mystic Knights of the See, devices/decals...or even the Water Buffalos.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Crap! those is some serious fines...
I better ditch my man whore union decal! Shop 6969



JoninNH said:


> C90S30A Seat Belt, Failure to wear $25
> C90S6 Number Plate Covered with Plastic or Glass $35
> C266S69a Fraudulent use of labor union seal $1000
> C272S99C1 Interception, Wire or Oral Communications $10000 2 1/2Y HOC
> ...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Somebody should alert kttref...this may be the kid from the CT trooper thread...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Get rid of those MPA stickers ASAP...

..and get State Police stickers! Both of you have "Trooper friends". I see no problem.

In all honesty, why is it every time someone says they had an altercation with a certain police agency; they have like 3 or 4 "friends" from that same agency? And why must people throw in that "he'snew from the last RTT..." -- insinuating that he is wrong and the 26 weeks of training ill-prepared them to recognize stickers and plate covers. 
</IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

MM1799,

Great signature...TR was my Aunt's JFK, FDR, Reagan...she named her english bulldog Teddy...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

RCPD33 said:


> Dude, grow up! If he was a douche to the Trooper, I'd of given him crap too.
> 
> ...He then demanded that my friend remove the MPA stickers right then and there, which he refused to do.
> 
> ...I heard the whole thing because my friend called me and put the phone down by his side when the Trooper came to his window.


Again, your friend is a douche.



RCPD33 said:


> Are you serious? Someone calls me, tells me to hold on and I listen, so it's a felony? Damn, better be careful with the questions I ask I guess. The world is getting that bad? C'mon guy, lighten up a bit. There are far more greater tragedies in this world to worry about.


Chapter 272: Section 99. Interception of wire and oral communications

C. Offenses. 
1. Interception, oral communications prohibited. 
Except as otherwise specifically provided in this section any person who- 
willfully commits an interception, attempts to commit an interception, or procures any other person to commit an interceptionor to attempt to commit an interception of any wire or oral communication shall be fined not more than ten thousand dollars,or imprisoned in the state prison for not more than five years, or imprisoned in a jail or house of correction for not morethan two and one half years, or both so fined and given one such imprisonment.



Macop said:


> 94c good point, but I thought the conversation had to recorded.


Intercepted.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ask DCS2244 which symbols help a lem out of more tickets with the local constabulary;
a fraudulent MPA or TBL, or 1 shiny, bona-fide 32°..... I'm 2 for 2 in my 26 years driving.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

#1 Scrape off the stickers
#2 Remove the plastic from the plate
#3 Wear a seat belt
#4 Don't cry to your friend on a cell phone when you've been pulled over.
#5 Don't insult a police officer on a police oriented web site. 

and from your own profile:

"What we got here Junior......is a complete.. lack of respect for the Law!"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Ask DCS2244 which symbols help a lem out of more tickets with the local constabulary;
> a fraudulent MPA or TBL, or 1 shiny, bona-fide 32°..... I'm 2 for 2 in my 26 years driving.


32 degrees...my favorite temp...and a winner every time, Hiram.

Always a pass in my book.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Wow, I must be getting slow in my old age, 5 pages and all the flaming is more or less been done. Nothing left but this, I guess...


Ahh, my unenlightened friend, advance to the light of the Supreme Architect...
</IMG>


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I take a quick name and awake to find all of this...I feel like I've missed soooooo much....

As much as I would love this to be my fav. Security officer M...I have a feeling it's not. Still pretty stupid though!!! 

I do enjoy those hefty fines that dude could have had...Also...haha 69...haha I'm simple.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> And that goes for the display of Masonic, Knights of Columbus, Knights of Pythias, BPOE, Eagles, Moose, Odd Fellows, GAR, Amvets, Legion or Koz's outfit: The Mystic Knights of the See, devices/decals...or even the Water Buffalos.


What about CMPSA? :evil:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, since their "dis-ASS-ter plates have been revoked...the point is moot.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey buddy. 

if you have a reply to something said in the thread and you know it'll make you look like a jagoff, DON'T SAY IT... DON'T PM IT TO ME INSTEAD. If you don't have the balls to say it in the thread... and i obviously think you should shut up and quit digging your own grave... I DON'T CARE ENOUGH TO WANT A PM FROM YOU DEFENDING YOURSELF.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

you know that comment i made to US706 about his support of the Korean job market, diseases and infections and such earlier?

yeah, that applies to this guy 5x over.

*his private message to me directly quoted and unedited*

I just wanted peoples opinions, that's all. I would never attack anyone in here unless I was attcked first, even then it would be difficult for me to do. I'm not like that. I disagreed with the way the Trooper was talking down to my pal. You can be firm and not degrading to people. I was actually laughing that my pal was getting reamed, but didn't agree with it overall. Call that the kid in me I guess. I disagreed with my pal then and now. I still disagree with the way the Trooper was talking BEFORE he even mentioned the MPA sticker. Sorry if I offended you. I got the opinions I thought I was going to honestly. Just don't attack me for asking. There could have been some different wording in there I agree. Could you please not pick on me anymore? Anyway, point taken, one up for you and have a great night!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

ouch. #-o


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

#-o That's going to leave a mark................


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Seeing that your a part time Campus Cop as well as an Auxiliary Police Patrolman you should no better than to come on a Cop website and call the Trooper a dick.[-X I say save all the hardcore flamming for the idiot lemmings:twisted:


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

*his private message to me directly quoted and unedited*

You are so full of s&!t Rocksy, lying through your ass and you know it. I wasn't going to respond, but because of your lying, I had to. I was beaten down and took my lumps, probably deservedly so and should have known better. But to lie is uncalled for. I can admit my mistake, can you? You added and omitted sentences from my PM to you. As god is my witness, she (I'm assuming because you said "your ex-boyfriend" in an earlier reply, changed some things. I will post or send my ORIGINAL PM to anyone, anytime. It's one thing to give an opinion, even if it's good or bad to the original poster. But to make stuff up is pathetic. I'm not going to say anything else to you about it. You know what you did. To the rest of the good cops and people in general in here, sorry this post was even brought up. I just can't stand liars and had to say something, but no more after this. It's not worth it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, do you work at Mt. Ida?



RCPD33 said:


> No I do not. I think they are contract security, aren't they? At least that's what I heard, but could be wrong.


Eh, no harm in asking....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:musicboo:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW... I guess I missed the boat on this one, everything has been covered... I think his ability to post threads should be suspended.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Delete.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

RCPD33 said:


> *his private message to me directly quoted and unedited*
> 
> You are so full of s&!t Rocksy, lying through your ass and you know it. I wasn't going to respond, but because of your lying, I had to. I was beaten down and took my lumps, probably deservedly so and should have known better. But to lie is uncalled for. I can admit my mistake, can you? You added and omitted sentences from my PM to you. As god is my witness, she (I'm assuming because you said "your ex-boyfriend" in an earlier reply, changed some things. I will post or send my ORIGINAL PM to anyone, anytime. It's one thing to give an opinion, even if it's good or bad to the original poster. But to make stuff up is pathetic. I'm not going to say anything else to you about it. You know what you did. To the rest of the good cops and people in general in here, sorry this post was even brought up. I just can't stand liars and had to say something, but no more after this. It's not worth it.


it's still in my inbox. i'll give my password and username to Gil or someone else that i know won't fuck up my account and they can go in and see for themselves that that is the exact message you sent me. WORD FOR WORD.

now that you're slinging shit and lying because you're embarrased by what you sent me, i have even less respect fo you. You're a real man. Not only were you such a pussy that you PM'd your response instead of posting it, now that YOUR RESPONSE has been posted in the appropriate place where it should have been to start with? ....you're crying and bitching that it isn't what you said.

I can prove that it is WORD FOR WORD what you sent me. why don't you grow a pair. You have been called out as the whiney little pussy that you are. Lying and slinging shit because you're upset that you have been called out just makes you look worse.

nothing was left out of that message. nothing was added in. Who wants to verify it? It's still in my inbox and this guy, who's almost 40, is acting like a damn 12 year old.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

OUCH.....:wacko:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

and of course if he is asked to pm it he'll alter it first because he's a massive child.

only way to know? someone goes into my inbox and reads it. I can't alter the way it is in my inbox. and i assure you, it's exactly as i posted it


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

wgciv said:


> WOW... I guess I missed the boat on this one, everything has been covered... I think his ability to post threads should be suspended.


That makes two of us that missed the boat.



rocksy1826 said:


> and of course if he is asked to pm it he'll alter it first because he's a massive child.
> 
> only way to know? someone goes into my inbox and reads it. I can't alter the way it is in my inbox. and i assure you, it's exactly as i posted it


I belive you and I can not think of a reason why no one else would not either.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I belive you and I can not think of a reason why no one else would not either.


Yeah, but it's pretty funny if he's screaming "liar" and then is proven to be lying there along with being an idiot. double-call out


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

wgciv said:


> WOW... I guess I missed the boat on this one, everything has been covered... I think his ability to post threads should be suspended.


This is why you aren't a Mod...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Can't we all just smack a w(h)acker


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

THIS is the original PM I sent. Almost the same, but there is definately a sentence added. I have indicated the difference and asked GIL to verify what I sent.

"I just wanted peoples opinions, that's all. I would never attack anyone in here unless I was attcked first, even then it would be difficult for me to do. I'm not like that. I disagreed with the way the Trooper was talking down to my pal. You can be firm and not degrading to people. I was actually laughing that my pal was getting reamed, but didn't agree with it overall. Call that the kid in me I guess. I disagreed with my pal then and now. I still disagree with the way the Trooper was talking BEFORE he even mentioned the MPA sticker. Sorry if I offended you. I got the opinions I thought I was going to honestly. Just don't attack me for asking. There could have been some different wording in there I agree. Anyway, point taken, one up for you and have a great night!"

Now her post:

*his private message to me directly quoted and unedited*

I just wanted peoples opinions, that's all. I would never attack anyone in here unless I was attcked first, even then it would be difficult for me to do. I'm not like that. I disagreed with the way the Trooper was talking down to my pal. You can be firm and not degrading to people. I was actually laughing that my pal was getting reamed, but didn't agree with it overall. Call that the kid in me I guess. I disagreed with my pal then and now. I still disagree with the way the Trooper was talking BEFORE he even mentioned the MPA sticker. Sorry if I offended you. I got the opinions I thought I was going to honestly. Just don't attack me for asking. There could have been some different wording in there I agree. Could you please not pick on me anymore? Anyway, point taken, one up for you and have a great night!

THAT wasn't in my PM. As little as that is, you added it in and said it was an unedited and therefor lied. I can take being picked on, I don't care about that. Just don't lie and make stuff up. 

Gil can you confirm the above information to be true please? I'm not commenting anymore after this about it. You guys were all right, I was wrong, should've used better judgement in the posting. Even though I've seen far worse, I'll take my medicine and piece of humble pie.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok ok you guys are both nutty little web freaks...we get the picture...let's close this thread.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - take it to PM.


----------

